# Wohin geht die Reise? Nutzbareit des Linux Desktop

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

bin gerade am Resignieren (Nach einer 2 stelligen Zeit mit Gentoo. In Jahren, nicht in Wochen.). Die Arbeit mit kde macht immer mehr Spaß. Das System ist schnell und läuft stabil. Aber ...

Vor c.a. einem Jahr hat es das letzte Mal funktioniert, das ich mtp Player einstöpseln und mit Amarok die Musik verwalten konnte. Geht nicht mehr. Seit einigen Wochen funktioniert mein Drucker nicht meht richtig. Jetzt gar nicht mehr. Meine Videokamera konnte ich unter Linux noch nie nutzten, da Sony spezielle Software (PMB) voraussetzt. Meinen Scanner (gekauft nach der Liste der unterstützten Scanner) kann ich nur mit einem Bruchteil der Funktionen nutzten, da die verfügbare Software nicht mehr hergibt. Für die Grafikkarte gibt es keinen 3D Treiber (nicht mal für Geld). Und Software, wie calibre habe ich permanent in der aktuellen Version. Und läuft sogar noch flüssiger als unter Gentoo. Video Software, die ich früher oft genutzt habe (gv4l) gibt es schon lange nicht mehr.  Wird k3b noch weiterentwickelt? Kaffeine? In kde gibt es schon lange den Versuch kio-mtp zu einer nutztbaren Sache zu machen. Aber es scheint nicht zu werden.

Ich mußte in letzter Zeit so oft Windows starten, weil ich unter Linux nicht weiterkam. Wird das besser?

----------

## py-ro

Hi,

kann ich nur gegenteilig berichten, also KDE macht auch mir Spaß  :Wink: .

Aber mein HP Tintenpisser All-In-One tut besser als unter Windows inkl. Dokumenteneinzug. MTP funktioniert mit meinem S2 endlich mit KDE out of the Box, klappte bisher nie. 

Treiber für meine Grafikkarte von AMD hab ich direkt die große Auswahl und bisher tun alle, wenn auch mit verschiedenen Wehwehchen. K3B, hab ich mich auch schon gefragt, allerdings hab ich mittlerweile nur noch ein externes Laufwerk rumliegen und das wurde auch lange nicht mehr benutzt.

Mit Steam wird die Auswahl an Spielen auch immer größer. Zu Video Software kann ich leider nichts sagen.

Bye

Py

----------

## mv

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> das ich mtp Player einstöpseln

 

Wie wäre es mit sys-fs/mtpdfs zu mounten (Minimalscript sollte es tun)?

 *Quote:*   

> Seit einigen Wochen funktioniert mein Drucker nicht meht richtig. Jetzt gar nicht mehr.

 

Vor kurzem war das bei mir auch einmal so - auch Neubooten half nicht. Aber es half, in cups den Drucker zu reaktivieren - den genauen Namen der Option habe ich vergessen.

 *Quote:*   

> Sony spezielle Software (PMB) voraussetzt

 

Vielleicht hilft das

Aber bei solchen Dingen (ebenso bei Scanner oder Graphikkarte) bist Du selbst schuld. Man muss sich halt gründlich über die Kompatibilität vorher informieren. Nur "unterstützt" reicht eben nicht.

Leider haben sich viele Hardwarefirmen scheinbar immer noch zum Ziel gesetzt, Linux-Benutzer zu verarschen und tauschen ohne Veränderung der Produktbezeichnung wichtige Chips aus. Vor allem bei TV-Karten u.ä. ist man da immer der Dumme. Naja, 1-2 Jahre später gibt es dann meist noch einen Dummen, der die Arbeit macht, die eigentlich der Hardwareproduzent erledigen müsste, nämlich einen Treiber zu schreiben.

 *Quote:*   

> Video Software, die ich früher oft genutzt habe (gv4l) gibt es schon lange nicht mehr

 

Video-Software ist unter Linux leider ein trauriges Kapitel. Andererseits steht man da auch unter Windows bei mangelnden Codecs schnell im Regen. Aber unter Linux geht der "Trend" leider auch dahin: immer mehr Funktionalität wird sinnlos entfernt.

----------

## l3u

Also ich nutze daheim ausschließlich Linux und KDE als Desktop. Beschweren kann ich mich eigentlich nicht, aber als Linuxuser ist man ja von Natur aus ziemlich leidensfähig ;-)

Wenn ich Hardware kaufe, dann recherchiere ich ziemlich lang vorher. Kürzlich habe ich mir z. B. einen DVB-T-USB-Stick gekauft. Da bin ich dann mit meinem Netbook zum örtlichen Elektronikdiscounter gelaufen und habe das Teil mal angesteckt, damit ich die USB-ID sehen konnte – und mir somit sicher sein konnte, dass auch wirklich das richtige Gerät in dem Gehäuse steckt. Aber ich hatte mit noch keiner Hardware irgendwelche Probleme.

Insgesamt kann ich über den Linux-Desktop nicht über die Maßen schimpfen …

----------

## ulenrich

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Vor c.a. einem Jahr hat es das letzte Mal funktioniert, das ich mtp Player einstöpseln und 

 

```
$ equery c libmtp

*libmtp-1.1.6-r1 (23 Nov 2013)

  23 Nov 2013; Samuli Suominen <ssuominen@gentoo.org> +libmtp-1.1.6-r1.ebuild:

  Revision bump to propagate the change to the udev rule.
```

Ich weiss auch nicht warum es media-libs/libmtp-1.1.6 überhaupt nocht gibt, und media-libs/libmtp-1.1.6-r1 nicht stabil ist. Ich bin zwar schon ein paar Jahre Gentooler, aber habe nie die Stabilisierungspolicies verstanden  :Sad: 

----------

## l3u

Naja, z. B. stabilisiert man ein Libreoffice mit USE=kde, was dann, wenn man den Mauszeiger zu schnell im Speichern-Dialog bewegt, crasht. Oder wo Drag-and-Drop von Zellen in Calc den kompletten Desktop einfrieren lässt. Ist doch logisch, oder?!

----------

## ulenrich

Nee, ich meine, wenn man einfache bugs mit -r1 aufräumt, dann sollte man doch einfach das buggy ebuild vernichten, und das Bug freie für stabil erklären:

media-libs/libmtp-1.1.6 has garbage at beginning of 69-libmtp.rules

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=481666

----------

## schmidicom

@flammenflitzer

Bist du nicht der mit dem LPT-Drucker der zuerst eine Zeile nicht sauber druckte und dann gar nicht mehr? Mein Beileid dafür haste, aber vielleicht wäre es auch mal an der Zeit für ein etwas neueres Model mit USB und/oder LAN. Hingegen das mit dem MTP ist echt eine Klasse für sich nicht nur unter Linux, mein Galaxy Nexus (mit oder ohne CynogenMod) funktioniert zwar unter Linux (meistens, je nach Lust und Laune) dafür aber nicht unter Windows (permanenter zustand).

Und was die Videokamera, Grafikkarte und/oder den Scanner angeht da muss ich mv recht geben, gründlich informieren ist leider immer noch pflicht. Eine Pflicht die ich zuletzt mit meiner "Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio (PCIe)" erneut lernen musste. Dafür gibt es zwar einen HDA-Treiber der für rudimentären Sound gerade noch so zu gebrauchen ist aber mehr als die Hälfte dessen was die Karte leisten könnte bleibt unbenutzbar. Ich wünschte diese Karte wäre ohne HDA-Kompatibilität auf dem Markt gekommen denn dann wären die ALSA-Devs gezwungen gewesen sich an einen Nativ-Treiber zu setzen oder es eben gleich sein zu lassen.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Eine Pflicht die ich zuletzt mit meiner "Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio (PCIe)" erneut lernen musste. Dafür gibt es zwar einen HDA-Treiber der für rudimentären Sound gerade noch so zu gebrauchen ist aber mehr als die Hälfte dessen was die Karte leisten könnte bleibt unbenutzbar.

 Was ist denn mit dem Soundblaster X-Fi Kernel Modul (CONFIG_SND_CTXFI für 20k1 und 20k2 chips) ? Ich habe seit Jahren eine X-Fi im PCIe Slot, und die hat immer einwandfrei funktioniert. Hat die einen anderen Chip?

----------

## schmidicom

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Hat die einen anderen Chip?

 

Ja, hat sie (CA0110). Und der wird von ALSA nur über HDA unterstützt doch dabei gehen die meisten Fähigkeiten des Chips flöten. Aber das schlimmste ist das beim HDA-Treiber der Frontpanel Anschluss auf der Karte nicht funktioniert und auch die hinteren Ports nur teilweise (z.B. kein Quadrofonie und/oder SPDIF) nutzbar sind.

http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Creative_Labs

----------

## ChrisJumper

Die Nutzbarkeit...

Was ist Nutzbarkeit? Das ein Bestimmtes Programm verfügbar ist? Das es Treiber gibt? Die Möglichkeit das ich Administrationsrechte Erlangen kann? Das der Nutzer eine Rechtliche Position bekommt die auf gleicher Höhe steht mit einem Lizenzgeber?

Für mich sind diese Aspekte der Nutzbarkeit wesentlich wichtiger als die Verwendbarkeit (usability) oder Nutzerfreundlichkeit der Software. Besonders weil sich die Grenzen hier immer mehr verschärfen und Software im herkömmlichen Sinne immer mehr zur reinen Dienstleistung wird die der Nutzer als Infrastruktur nutzen/mieten kann um seine Aufgaben zu erledigen.

Auch ein gewisser Nachteil der Verbreitung des Internets. Von daher sehe ich diese Punkte, wenn es mal zu Problemen mit der Software kommt als minimal an. Es wäre natürlich schöner wenn alles out of the Box unterstützt wird. Das hat sich zwar schon gebessert, ist aber meiner Meinung nach ein zu vernachlässigendes Problem.

...ist zu trennen vom Aufwand.

Es ist relativ einfach vorher zu prüfen ob eine Kamera auch unter Linux läuft. Software die nicht unterstützt wird habe ich selber nicht mehr. Auch keine Bereiche auf die ich verzichten muss. Linux ist diesbezüglich schon im Mainstream angekommen und ich sehe da auch noch bessere Zeiten entgegen, was die Spiele betrifft auch durch Steam. Ich freue mich schon sehr auf die erste bezahlbare europäische Steambox die ich mir dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall noch leisten möchte.

Alles was unter Linux "schwierig" ist, erzeugt aber auch eine gewisse Hürde die genau betrachtet immer wieder dazu anreizt sich mit neuen Dingen und Konfigurationen auseinander zu setzen. Es ist für mich das Kernthema warum so viele Windows-Dinge schlecht sind. Das Lesen oder die Verfügbarkeit von Dokumentation. Wenn Nutzer oder jüngere Menschen keine Anleitungen zur Funktionsweise finde sind sie nicht so Mündig im Umgang mit der Software. Natürlich kann das auch ein Nachteil sein, aber jeder der sich mit Technik beschäftigt stellt fest das es von Vorteil ist, wenn zuerst das Handbuch (egal wie stichwortartig es gelesen wird), überflogen wird. Die Modellierung und Sammlung von groben Aufgaben einer Software, dessen Parameter und unterschiedliche Aufgabenbereiche sind immer ein direkter Mehrwert.

Bei Linux finden sich in der Regel schneller auch Menschen die sich um etwas streiten/mitarbeiten, als bei Closed Sources Software. Natürlich hat photoshop eine bessere usability und auch eine höhere Verbreitung. Aber die gimp-Experten beispielsweise wissen wie sie mit Hilfe von Skripten, Filtern und anderen Parametern ihre Software nach ihren Bedürfnissen anpassen können. Nmap mit den vielen Plugins ist da auch so ein Beispiel. Wenn man sich der mathematischen Funktionsweise des Dateiformats (jpeg, raw, usw..) bewusst ist -was natürlich eine höhere Einstiegshürde ist- kann der Nutzer hier viel einfacher und effizienter mit dem Programm Arbeiten und so bietet Linux und Open Source Software einen direkten, fast unbezahlbaren Vorteil.

Generell ist der höher Aufwand, etwas umfangreicher die Produkte oder die Software zu verstehen dann von Vorteil. Jeder Lernprozess ist Anfangs schwerer und gibt später mehr Ressourcen frei, genrell sind interessierte Nutzer dann in einer Vorteilsposition. Das tiefere Wissen macht weniger abhängig und gibt den Nutzern mehr Eigenverantwortung als bei den konkurrenzProdukten.

Das Problem mit Chips und Treibern...

ist für mich ein Produktgebundenes Problem, das nicht mit Open Source oder Linux zu tun hat. Wenn die Hardwarespezifikationen sogar frei währen würde es als direkte Folge auch die Möglichkeit geben das Dritte sich mit weniger Aufwand die Treiber schreiben können. In dem Fall das der Hersteller diese Spezifikationen nicht offen legt und keinen Treiber anbietet ist es ganz klar ein Problem des Herstellers/Prodktes.

Gentoo im speziellen.

Ab einem gewissen Komplexitätslevel und dem worauf sich unsere Open Source Gemeinschaft aktuell bewegen, sind leider auch neben den ganzen destruktiven Effekten (die Diskussion um Genome und Systemd, als auch das Zerstören von Unternehmen und Ideen durch Aufkaufen der Entwickler usw..) am Werk die unsere Gemeinschaft vor neue Probleme stellt und es leider schwieriger macht unsere Softwarevielfalt als auch die Usability (im Sinne der Interoperabilität) Nutzerunfreundlicher.

----------

